# Buster-Beautiful Golden Boy in Michigan Shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I emld. GRROM and Great Lakes Golden REt. Rescues for Buster.

*http://livingstonlive.org/lcac/LCAnimalviewer/animalviewer.asp?species=4&status=ADOPT


LCAC Dogs 
Tag Number: Tag2011-336 Name: Buster Gender/Altered: Male Unknown Age/DOB: 8 years Breed(s)/Purebr Livingston County Animal Control - Howell, Michigan # for the pound is 517-546-2154 website for most up to date info on adoptable pets and other info such as pull fees, etc.: http://livingstonlive.org/lcac/ Hours are M, W, Th, F 8am-5pm; Tu 8am-7pm If anyone can help out by sponsoring or fostering, Michelle and Guardian Angels greatly need it and are a wonderful organization! PLEASE SUPPORT GUARDIAN ANGELS ANIMAL RESCUE BY SPONSORING A CAT: ChipIn: LCAC pull fees OCTOBER/NOVEMBER 2010 If you need help with pull, transport feel free to email me at [email protected] or contact me on fb - I will try to help you find a puller, transport, etc., as best I can. Advance notice is most helpful, as it takes time to organize puller and transport. They need cash or check and do not take credit cards. it is true the animals don't have death dates but they are ordered to start euthanizing when the shelter gets too full! Pull fees for cats are $90, for kittens $80, and for dogs $120 - the fee includes mandatory spay/neuter, microchip, vaccinations and bloodwork is done as well to check for heartworm, feline leukemia, etc. At this time they have a 2 for 1 special on the cats, it is uncats, it is unknown how long this special will last! If you are tagged in a photo and do not wish to be, please un-tag yourself. If you do not want to be tagged in the future, please message me indicating that, and I will try my very best not to do it again!!! http://livingstonlive.org/lcac/livingstonlive.org Livingston County Animal Controls email: [email protected] 418 S. Highlander Way | Howell, MI 48843 517.546.2154 | 517.546.0232 Fax Shareknown how long this special will last!


Livingston County Animal Control - Howell, Michigan # for the pound is 517-546-2154 website for most up to date info on adoptable pets and other info such as pull fees, etc.: http://livingstonlive.org/lcac/ Hours are M, W, Th, F 8am-5pm; Tu 8am-7pm If anyone can help out by sponsoring or fostering, Michelle and Guardian Angels greatly need it and are a wonderful organization! PLEASE SUPPORT GUARDIAN ANGELS ANIMAL RESCUE BY SPONSORING A CAT: ChipIn: LCAC pull fees OCTOBER/NOVEMBER 2010 If you need help with pull, transport feel free to email me at [email protected] or contact me on fb - I will try to help you find a puller, transport, etc., as best I can. Advance notice is most helpful, as it takes time to organize puller and transport. They need cash or check and do not take credit cards. it is true the animals don't have death dates but they are ordered to start euthanizing when the shelter gets too full! Pull fees for cats are $90, for kittens $80, and for dogs $120 - the fee includes mandatory spay/neuter, microchip, vaccinations and bloodwork is done as well to check for heartworm, feline leukemia, etc. At this time they have a 2 for 1 special on the cats, it is unknown how long this special will last! If you are tagged in a photo and do not wish to be, please un-tag yourself. If you do not want to be tagged in the future, please message me indicating that, and I will try my very best not to do it again!!! http://livingstonlive.org/lcac/livingstonlive.org Livingston County Animal Controls email: [email protected] 418 S. Highlander Way | Howell, MI 48843 517.546.2154 | 517.546.0232 Fax ShareSee More*


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Buster*

I can go get him and help with a transport, but I would not be able to keep him. I can foster for bit but not long term. From where I am at I am only twenty minutes from him at most.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Let me know if I can help Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bree*

Bree

I am sure Buster could really use your help.
I emld. Gold. Ret. Rescue of Michigan and Great Lakes Golden Rescue-if you know of any other rescue or person that might take him, please contact them and THANKS!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bree*

Bree

That sounds wonderful. Are you close to GRROM?
Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan 
Franklin, MI 48025 
Phone: 248-988-0154

Email: [email protected] 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI329.html


If so, you can email them and tell them you could short term foster and help transport Buster to them.
That might help them decide to take Him!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did he get adopted or reclaimed? I couldn't find him on the LCAC site. 

There is a stray golden female on the site though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Megora*

Megora

Would it be possible for you to call the shelter and check if Buster is still there, I think he is, and also can you email GRROM about the female there, too?

Here is Grrom's email: [email protected]


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is the girl that is at LCAC... 

She's identified as a mix, but she looks purebred going by the picture. And they say she's 4.

She'll be held until 3/20. I kinda think she will be adopted or pulled quickly, but I could forward an email as soon as I get home from work today. Unless somebody else emails first.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm close to GRRoM. I actually work about 2 minutes from the city that it is based out of. If they would be willing to take Buster (or this Golden girl), and Breec3 will pull them, I'd be willing to meet halfway for a transport. My only problem is that I work 9-5 most days so it would either have to be evening or weekend. Unless it was this Friday, since I have the day off. It's not far so it would really only take the 2 of us. I can't foster at my home at all, though, because Hunter doesn't always get along with other dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all.
I just emld. GRROM for the 4 year old stray Female, too!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have e-mailed the rescue group, just waiting to hear back.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Buster*

The rescue group e-mailed me back letting me know that they have to e-mail the coordinator. I hope they agree to take him Wish Buster luck!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just called the shelter and Buster was just adopted


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm really glad he found a home. I hope the female lands just as swiftly into a permanent home.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

What part of Michigan are you from Megora?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan, President of GRROM in Michigan*

Susan, President of GRROM. in Michigan just emld. that GRROM is picking up Buster today.

I emld GRROM this morning about the Female and they said they were sending her to their Intake coor. 
I just emld. Susan, and asked if they could help her as well.
No answer yet.

Thank you to all for being so willing to herlp.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan of Grrom just replied on the 4 year old Female Golden Ret.*

*Susan of Grrom just replied on the 4 year old Female Golden Ret.*

Yep. She was picked up in downtown Howell, so I am hoping that the owner comes forward, but if not we will be contacting them on the 20th when she will be able to be picked up. 

Susan Lavery / President
Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan
Golden Retriever Rescue
[email protected]


----------

